# Rosemary's Baby Reboot - Thoughts?



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Who's seen the first part of this mini-series?

I had never seen the movie before the late 90s... A few people hyped it up so much that I was severely let down. My wife recorded the first part of the reboot and there I was again... putting my head in both hands thinking, "How stupid can you be?! DON'T FALL FOR IT!!"

I'm sure there are fans... SHOW THYSELVES!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw the original movie and I have always hoped there would be a really good remake. Instead they are doing a mini-series. Sometimes it doesn't turn out how you want it too, you know.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I know that I watched the original with my Dad on TV when I was younger, but I can't remember much about it.
I was out of town when the first part of this mini-series aired, but I "DVRed" it.
I'll get some time to check it out soon.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well here we go again...another remake of what was a pretty good movie ( if you've seen the original). I can't tell you how many times I heard people say, "Go look in the mirror, and call out to Rosemary's Baby and it will appear!".

From what I've read from early reviews, it's not worth the money spent or even the effort. Just goes to show you that the movies and television can't really come up with something unique and different. But they try and try, and when they do remakes they usually ruin it.

Good thing I had other plans and didn't watch it or even waste my time! *_


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love the original so much. It was creepy & one of my favorite horror movies. I'm not really sure how I feel about it. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I recorded it and started watching, but it seemed kind of rote and uncompelling. I'll leave it on the DVR and come back to it in a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll finish it then.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Austen, "Rote" is a good word. Had to look it up. Saved for future use.

I watched the ending of the 1968 movie a third time and compared it to the reboot. Again, the build up about "how scary the movie was" must be an "of that time" generational thing. Putting it into perspective of different times, 1968:
- Vietnam War peak.
- MLK and Robert Kennedy assassinated.
- 2nd heart transplant performed.
- Postage was 6 cents.
- One Life to Live premiered.
- Russia invades Czech.

The problem with the remake is that now we know what the baby looks like, flushing all imagination of what it looked like down the toilet. Keep it a secret like the contents of the briefcase on Pulp Fiction. Come to think of it, I still wonder what the hell was in there to this day.


----------



## EvilDog (Jun 13, 2015)

I saw it and thought it was dumb!


----------

